

Technology Makes Car-Pooling Safer and Easier - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/05/technology/technology-makes-car-pooling-safer-and-easier.html?hp&gwh=656068FF9F08B1F45E8E12D4CD4E68DF

======
chris123
Question (on Quora) that is related to this article: "What are the
regulatory/legal problems that ride-sharing startups face?":
[http://www.quora.com/Ride-Sharing/What-are-the-regulatory-
le...](http://www.quora.com/Ride-Sharing/What-are-the-regulatory-legal-
problems-that-ride-sharing-startups-face) \-- I am especially interested in
what is preventing P2P Taxi services from popping up. You know, all SoMoLo map
real time virtual taxi meter reputation trust bitcoin payment platform wallet
HipAirTaskRabbitBerg. Thks :)

